# Smooth Chaps or Rough Out



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't buy something you don't want just because they're cheap. Smooth or rough, it will all come around again. If they fit you well, fit your budget, and you need chaps, I'd consider them but if you really want split leather rather than smooth, consider it carefully. You can buy decent split leather chaps from Hobby Horse for less than $300 and they will last you a very long time.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You may also be able to purchase off-the-rack chaps...
Add some fancy rosettes and have them tailored by a cobbler {leather craftsman} and now have "custom" chaps for a fraction of the cost.
As dream mentioned...what is "the fad" today will change tomorrow.
Comfort to me is more important than fad...but that is me.
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## ducky1234 (May 2, 2017)

You need nice chaps. The chaps fit perfect. They are $40. Buy the chaps and invest the savings in a hat. Oh yeah, after you get a nice hat, BUY A HARD HAT CASE,


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Doesn't matter if they are smoothies or suede, it's the fit and the rise that matter. The back of the chaps should cover the back of your pants and belt loops for a neat appearance, and no gapping in the front. Of course the legs must be long enough to cover the heels of your boots while you're sitting in the saddle. I would not bother buying any chaps unless the fit met these requirements.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

What level are you showing? You can get by without the 'in fad' at some shows, but won't be looked at for others. From what I've seen at all but the top levels, the right hat and a flattering shirt are both more important than the right chaps, so I'd buy the chaps and invest in a quality, well-shaped hat and hard box for it, and a show shirt. At least you will have some chaps to wear. Then keep looking for an inexpensive option for some other chaps as the season winds down; off the rack that can be tailored, someone who needs a different size, etc. Let people know you're looking and you'll be surprised.

If the chaps don't fit properly, it doesn't matter how cheap they are. It also doesn't matter how expensive they are if they don't fit. Fit is all-important.


----------

